# local diabetic conference 8th march 2012



## beatrice h (Feb 17, 2012)

As chairman of the Boston./Sleaford/Spalding Diabetes Support Group- I wish to invite all Diabetics to a local 'Diabetic Conference' being held on Thursday  8th March 2012-7-9.30pm at the Blackfriars Theatre,Spain Lane,Boston, PE21 6HP where the main speaker will be Ri chard Lane, O.B.E., President D.UK along with a panel of medical experts. 
We will have plenty of literature and we hope you will come along and meet us all. contact can be made through b.biggadyke- please send private message for phone no.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 11, 2012)

Hope everyone had a good do !


----------

